# Ontario Photo Id - What is the process? and What to bring?



## GreenGrass1 (Sep 25, 2012)

Is it possible to get an Ontario photo id with my Toronto mailing address and USA driver license or USA passport? 

Will a bank statement with US passport suffice?


I plan on keeping my driver license from the US.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

GreenGrass1 said:


> Is it possible to get an Ontario photo id with my Toronto mailing address and USA driver license or USA passport?
> 
> Will a bank statement with US passport suffice?
> 
> ...


You will need documentation to prove you're in Canada legally. A Toronto address and US documentation will be insufficient. 
You are not allowed to use your US licence after 60 days of residing in Ontario.
Out of Country Drivers


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

The info you need is here:

Ontario Photo Card

What is your status in Canada? You need to be legally resident in Ontario . If you're going to drive, you can't have an Ontario photo ID. Instead, you'd need to exchange your US driver's license for an Ontario driver's license.


----------



## GreenGrass1 (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you


----------

